# Needed - Yashica A Viewfinder



## doughboy944 (Oct 13, 2012)

First off, I'm new to PhotoForum and apologize for any errors in posting locations.

I've got a Yashica-A TLR that's got a viewfinder problem and would like to replace it.  All I need it the top with the viewscreen magnifier and side assembly.  I guess you'd say everything above the ground glass.  Does anyone happen to have one on an old Yashica TLR viewfinder that would fit the A model (I'm not sure if the screws from the B, C, D, or the 44 or whatever would match up)  or do you have a source for one?  I've tried eBay but even the ones listed as for parts or repair are getting too high a price to justify buying one just for the viewfinder.

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated!  I can be reached at hswhite944@yahoo.com or just post a response to this thread.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 14, 2012)

doughboy, I might have a Yashica A for spare parts. If I find it I'll contact you and send you the viewfinder, provided is functional. All I would need from you is the shipping, the part is free.

I am assuming the viewfinder on your Yashica A is out of whack and doesn't help you focus correctly. If I can't find it, there is one alternative, contact Mark Hama, the Yashica repair specialist here. He might have one or two in his spare bins...


----------



## doughboy944 (Oct 14, 2012)

Mitica100 said:


> doughboy, I might have a Yashica A for spare parts. If I find it I'll contact you and send you the viewfinder, provided is functional. All I would need from you is the shipping, the part is free.
> 
> I am assuming the viewfinder on your Yashica A is out of whack and doesn't help you focus correctly. If I can't find it, there is one alternative, contact Mark Hama, the Yashica repair specialist here. He might have one or two in his spare bins...



Mitica, thanks BUNCHES for your reply.  Actually all I need is the assembly that raises up above the ground glass.  It's attached by four very small screws, two on each side of the top.  The magnifier for the ground glass is attached by a hinge to this assembly.  The sides of it slide down into the body of the camera on each side of the ground glass.  I can send you a picture of exactly what I need if you find your A.  Focus, shutter, etc. are all working fine but the "pop-up" top is messed up.

Thanks again for your help.  Let me know if you can't find it and I'll contact Mark.

H S White
(Doughboy944)


----------

